

Analysis of Groupon's nationwide Gap campaign and cities by potential growth - siruva07
http://entreprenormal.com/post/1009185254/where-oh-where-should-my-groupon-clone-go

======
siruva07
Download PDF on Scribd: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/36406744/Where-oh-Where-
Should-my-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/36406744/Where-oh-Where-Should-my-
Groupon-Clone-Go)

